# Dish 322 screen saver removal instructions to regain recording device functionality.



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

Press the following 4 remote control keys (Menu 616), which will take you to Updates Screen then, chose Activation Disable!
That’s it no more bouncy ball (Press Select to Continue) Dishnetwork Screen Saver.
Warning screen SAVER will no longer be active and on some display devices permanent image could possibly be ghosted on to your display screen, if same image remains for extended period of time.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

If you follow these steps does the reciever still dial out everynight?


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

322 receivers must be connected to phone line to avoid additional fees if I’m not mistaken leaving your phone line un connected or constantly busy will cause additional automatic $4.99 fee for second receiver to automatically placed on your account.” you must keep receiver connected to an active phone line. Otherwise, you may not be able to order pay per view programs or use all the Dish Interactive features".
Press the following 4 remote control keys (Menu 616), which will take you to Updates Screen then, chose Activation Disable!
That’s it no more bouncy ball (Press Select to Continue) Dishnetwork Screen Saver.

Eventually you will need to manually update your software version but this process disables the daily scheduled updating process and the screen saver that happens afterwards plus the 4 hour no remote control activity screen savers also.
Warning screen SAVER will no longer be active and on some display devices permanent image could possibly be ghosted on to your display screen, if same image remains for extended period of time.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

skaeight said:


> If you follow these steps does the reciever still dial out everynight?


In answer to your question (instead of repeating a troll), as long as you have your phone line connected your receiver will continue to dial out as needed to report purchases and presence back to the home office.

Taking the occasional software downloads is done over the satellite signal, not the phone line. Your receiver knows there is a new update by checking the satellite signal, not by calling in. Disabling the software download may prevent you from getting updated features and bug repairs, but reading this forum or checking out the E* receiver update page will let you know if you need to re-enable the download for a night to catch up.

And unless you are tuned to a static screen (such as 9500 weather or an "off air" logo on a sports net or PPV) there shouldn't be a problem with burn in. Especially for those who turn off their TVs when they are not watching. (It doesn't matter if the receiver is on or screen saving if the screen is off.)

JL


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

justalurker said:


> In answer to your question (instead of repeating a troll), as long as you have your phone line connected your receiver will continue to dial out as needed to report purchases and presence back to the home office.
> 
> Taking the occasional software downloads is done over the satellite signal, not the phone line. Your receiver knows there is a new update by checking the satellite signal, not by calling in. Disabling the software download may prevent you from getting updated features and bug repairs, but reading this forum or checking out the E* receiver update page will let you know if you need to re-enable the download for a night to catch up.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the actual response. I dont know what is up with this Delta guy. He just copies and pastes the same response in every single dbs forum on the net. I'm just trying to figure out if the 322 is going to work for me. I'm not sure whether Delta has legitamet concerns, or if he's just spreading FUD.

If there's anyone else out there that knows how well or poorly the 322 works with a TiVo, I'd greatly appreciate your input.

Thanks, and delta, please stop copying and pasting and actually think about each message you post.

oh and for anyone who says to skip tivo and get a 522:
a.) I already have a SA tivo
b.) tivo is a million times better than the glorified vcrs that dish pushes.


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

skaeight said:


> Thank you very much for the actual response. I dont know what is up with this Delta guy. He just copies and pastes the same response in every single dbs forum on the net. I'm just trying to figure out if the 322 is going to work for me. I'm not sure whether Delta has legitamet concerns, or if he's just spreading FUD.
> 
> If there's anyone else out there that knows how well or poorly the 322 works with a TiVo, I'd greatly appreciate your input.
> 
> ...


Follow instructions I have posted they should work for any recording device!
322 now working fine with my ReplayTV 5040 (The best DVR available anywhere Dishnetwork has nothing that can even come close to ReplayTV 5040's compatibility and functionality NOTHING EVEN CLOSE ) auto skips commercials automatically with no user interaction and much much more.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

I'd be interested in what you have to say the Replay does that's so much better than everything.

Does it record up to 100 hours?
Does it have a UHF remote?
Can it record two programs at once?
Does it have Picture in Picture?
Does it have caller id display?
Does it record at 100% quality, no loss in picture?

I'm sure even though it doesn't have these features (i don't think so anyway), that it does have many great features, like name based recording and the auto commercial skip, although I don't find it that much better than just using a 30 second skip button.

I'm just making sure you realize there are receivers out there that do have features the Replay doesn't.


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

AppliedAggression]I'd be interested in what you have to say the Replay does that's so much better than everything.
Let me rephrase what I said.
In my opinion after having used my ReplayTV 5040 on cable connection and Dish now, it is most versatile compatible user friendly device I have ever used, I'm sure other devices have better comparatively insignificant features, but for all-around Best DVR available in my book ReplayTV gets the gold medal.
I welcome conflicting opinions on this subject and know that some of you in this forum even have ReplayTV and Dish or Tivo DVR's lets hear what you have to say.
Does it record up to 100 hours? No only 13.5 at highest quality, I still have 9 to 10 months left on factory warrantee, commonsense seems to dictate that I should wait until warrantee expiration to open case and install biggest possible HDD (Now Newegg.com has 250GB Maxtor 7200 RPM 8MB Cache 3 year factor warrantee HDD's for $214 http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproduct.asp?DEPA=0&submit=Go&description=maxtor,250gb ,which I could purchase now wait until my warrantee expires to install it.250GB HDD can still be totally or partially dedicated to ReplayTV 5040 unit now while being installed in my networked computer connected via CAT5 cable and router. DVArchive v3.0 is Awesome improvement over old 2.1 version I will no longer us my remote to schedule program recording with ReplayTV 5040 it is easier to search with DVArchive v3.0 and my networked computer than to use remote (Given the fact computer has keyboard VS awkward remote control searching function)

Does it have a UHF remote? No
Can it record two programs at once? I may buy second unit and network it on 322's TV2
Does it have Picture in Picture? No
Does it have caller id display? No
Does it record at 100% quality, no loss in picture? No, but I can not tell difference between live and recorded images.

I'm sure even though it doesn't have these features (I don't think so anyway), that it does have many great features, like name based recording and the auto commercial skip, although I don't find it that much better than just using a 30 second skip button. You have made some good points and comparisons here, only one of which I would strongly disagree with you on. Commercial Advance with no user interaction is worth the $450 I paid for this unit all by it self with no other features, but this ReplayTV 5040 was designed compatible and versatile Internet video sharing networking with computer and other Replay units in your household. etc.

I'm just making sure you realize there are receivers out there that do have features the Replay doesn't.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Interesting read, I was glad to see you responded, even though I came off as kind of a jerk. The Replay sounds good, happy to hear it now works with your 322.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Delta4C said:


> ReplayTV 5040 (The best DVR available anywhere Dishnetwork has nothing that can even come close to ReplayTV 5040's compatibility and functionality NOTHING EVEN CLOSE)


Hopefully when you have finished paying for it you will remain as pleased, although for those dollars I'd demand more storage space!

Try not to spend all of your time here focused on this one product. 

JL


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

justalurker said:


> Hopefully when you have finished paying for it you will remain as pleased, although for those dollars I'd demand more storage space!
> 
> Try not to spend all of your time here focused on this one product.
> 
> JL


50XX Model ReplayTV units with Internet Video Sharing and Commercial Advance are no longer made and nothing like them will be made in at least in the near future (Commercial makers buried Sonic Blue in litigation until they agreed to remove 50XX Model ReplayTV units from market. Unlike all other electronics I have this unit will maintain it's value or increase, unless of course Sonic Blue takes a powder and goes belly up.If I buy a second unit I will most likely pick it up for around $150 and just pay $13 per month activation fees every month instead of paying for lifetime unit activation for $300 or $350 which I think current price is.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Delta, does your 322 still download the proper electronic program guide info?

I still think there's got to be some consequence to turning off the updates. I'm afraid that if I do get a 322 and do this I'll either end up getting charged $4.99, or it will stop downloading guide data.

Or is this option you're turning off different from the guide data download time? Also have you confirmed with DN that this workaround doesn't have any bad side effects (i.e. the $4.99 charge)? I guess I just don't really understand what exactly is being turned off.

I just want to cover all my bases, because the retailer I'm getting my system through told me that once I get my receiver I can't trade them for something else (i.e. a 322 for 2 301's) so I need to be absolutely 100% sure a 322 will work w/ my SA tivo.


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

AppliedAggression said:


> Interesting read, I was glad to see you responded, even though I came off as kind of a jerk. The Replay sounds good, happy to hear it now works with your 322.


322 still has buggy software but work around's are possible!
Maybe the 153 software version updates will address these very significant and obvious problems the recent 152 software version updates clearly missed!

I think after we the consumers finish Beta testing these 322 Receivers for Dishnetwork (OK only joking, but I think everyone who has these units would agree that they should have done better testing before releasing them to the public) it will be a fine deal for the consumer providing of course you sign up for DHA Digital Home Advantage Package and not other agreements with $250 GOTCHA built into them.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You must be new to Dish - EVERYTHING that is released (hardware-wise, that is) from Dish seems to need "further debugging"....


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Delta take a look at the this link, specifically the last screen:
http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=18319&postcount=2
It's Scott's review of the 522 over at satelliteguys.us.

Is the last screen in that link the screen you are disabling? If so it seems to me from what he said in that post, your guide data will not update and eventually you will not have any information in your EPG.

I'm just curious as to why these new receivers have to be set to download the guide at a certain time, when the old ones seemed to do it on their own.


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

skaeight said:


> Delta, does your 322 still download the proper electronic program guide info? NO, but I could still update manually if I needed program guide (I have no need for program guide or Dishnetwork remote control ReplayTV handles all these functions for me more effeciently)
> I still think there's got to be some consequence to turning off the updates. I'm afraid that if I do get a 322 and do this I'll either end up getting charged $4.99, NO NOT AS LONG AS YOUR PHONE LINE IS STILL CONNECTED or it will stop downloading guide data.YES but you can still do manual update until software gets improved adding disable screen saver check box in menu!
> 
> Or is this option you're turning off different from the guide data download time? Also have you confirmed with DN that this workaround doesn't have any bad side effects (i.e. the $4.99 charge)JUST DOUBLE CHECKED THIS WITH DISH AND I HAVE NO$4.99 charges incurred to date! I guess I just don't really understand what exactly is being turned off. CHANNEL GUIDE AND SOFTWARE UPDATES VIA SATELITE from what I understand!
> ...


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

skaeight]Delta take a look at the this link, specifically the last screen:
http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=18319&postcount=2
It's Scott's review of the 522 over at satelliteguys.us.

Is the last screen in that link the screen you are disabling? YES If so it seems to me from what he said in that post, your guide data will not update and eventually you will not have any information in your EPG.YES until software gets improved adding disable screen saver option that will be the case!

I'm just curious as to why these new receivers have to be set to download the guide at a certain time, when the old ones seemed to do it on their own.MINE DEFAULTS TO 3AM JUST LIKE YOUR LINK but I have mine disabled![/QUOTE]


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Delta4C said:


> skaeight]Delta take a look at the this link, specifically the last screen:
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=18319&postcount=2
> It's Scott's review of the 522 over at satelliteguys.us.
> 
> ...


Ok, yes you have answered my questions, thanks. Thats kind of what I thought. Guide data is important to me, because I don't always watch tv through my tivo. There are times where I am recording one program and watching something else. I think I just decided to stick with 2 301 recievers. It seems like $5 / month is worth not having a the headache that the 322 will bring me.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

Get DHA!!!!!!!!!!!
Doesn't Tivo provide you guide like ReplayTV does?
FYI the 301's will be getting same bouncy ball screen saver added to thier software soon (So I have been told by Advanced Tech Rep Dish Hoime office!) I have seen friends 301 and it has entirely different menu screens plus software version numbers are different than 322.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Delta4C said:


> Get DHA!!!!!!!!!!!
> Doesn't Tivo provide you guide like ReplayTV does?
> FYI the 301's will be getting same bouncy ball screen saver added to thier software soon (So I have been told by Advanced Tech Rep Dish Hoime office!) I have seen friends 301 and it has entirely different menu screens plus software version numbers are different than 322.


Yes, my tivo provides a guide, but that only helps me with one tuner. I would like to have guide data on the other one as well though.

I wonder if dish is adding these screensavers to discourage people from using 3rd party pvrs.

Now I dont know what I'm going to do if they are in fact adding the screensaver thing to 301. However, I doubt that they would put on the exact same interface becasue the 301 runs on the opentv platform, while 322 runs on linux.

I may just get the 322 and use the workaround where you set up a timer about a half hour after the update time. Over at tivocommunity.com there have been several people that have had good luck with this approach.


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

I suggest the disable option with manual update every week or 2 to keep your program guide up to date! Who knows maybe by software version 153 they will finally get it right and add screen saver disable option.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Delta4C said:


> I suggest the disable option with manual update every week or 2 to keep your program guide up to date! Who knows maybe by software version 153 they will finally get it right and add screen saver disable option.


Yeah good point. I was thinking of maybe just doing that everyonce in a while. Hopefully enough people will complain about this and they'll put in an option to disable the screensaver.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I have the 5040 and a 501, both have good features and I too am waiting on my warrenty to expire to install a big hd. I miss the feature of going to the start of the buffer and being able to record the program as my 501 does... but the replay is not limited to a 1 hour buffer. And the 9 day guide is handy.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Delta, how's this workaround going? Still ok?

I may have figured something else out. I noticed that at tivocommunity everyone that applied the event timer after the update seemed to set the timer for an *hour *after the update. However, it looked like you set it for *10 minutes* after the scheduled time for updates.

I have not had any actual hands on experience with this reciever, but I'm wondering if you need to give it more time to update itself, because it seems as though no one at tivocommunity has even mentioned the "screensaver."

Which brings up another thing I have discovered. *This "screensaver" isn't actually a screensaver at all*. I was reading a post over at avforum.com someone said it is really just a screen that the reciever puts up after it has updated the program guide data. So what I'm thinking is if you don't allow it to do a full nightly update, then it will keep trying throughout the day after a certain period of inactivity. I've heard either 6 hours or 4 hours. Now this is just a theory that I've put together by piecing together information I've read from several posts about this subject, so I could be wrong.

That would kind of coincide with what you said about how the tech support person said your reciever kept trying to activate itself over and over. Maybe it never fully downloaded all of the guide data and was constantly trying do it whenever you would let it go idle.

I was wondering what your signal strenghts are for both 110 and 119? I'm pretty sure the data comes off of 119. If you don't have a good signal, then maybe its possible that its having trouble downloading all of the data? Just a thought.

It just seems like all the people did at tivocommunity.com was set the event timer and it fixed the problem, but that didn't work for you for some reason.

One other possibility as to why tivo people didn't see the screensaver is because tivo records suggestions, or things that it thinks you might like. So maybe it's doing more to keep the receiver awake than a replay? Basically, if you aren't using your tivo after a period of a half hour, it has the option of recording a suggestion if one is available. Tivo also records something on the Discovery channel in the middle of the night to provide "Showcase" videos, so that may also be keeping it awake.

Sorry this is so long, just trying to figure this issue out before I my install next week.

Delta any thoughts you have would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2004)

Delta's workaround of disabling the update is only a 2-day fix. After my program guide full expired, my 322 would prompt to force an update every time my Replay would try to change the channel, effectively canceling the channel change and recording the wrong program. I have reverted back to enabling the update and setting a timer on the 322 shortly after the update runs to remove the screen saver. I also have Replay manual recordings set every 3 hours 58 minutes to keep the 322 active. I'm unclear if they are necessary and will do some further testing.

I am lobbying hard for Replay to re-write the IR code to include the Select button code prior to every channel change transmission. This has no impact when the screensaver is off, and removes it when it is on. They can do this through a simple software update.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

DVCII said:


> Delta's workaround of disabling the update is only a 2-day fix. After my program guide full expired, my 322 would prompt to force an update every time my Replay would try to change the channel, effectively canceling the channel change and recording the wrong program. I have reverted back to enabling the update and setting a timer on the 322 shortly after the update runs to remove the screen saver. I also have Replay manual recordings set every 3 hours 58 minutes to keep the 322 active. I'm unclear if they are necessary and will do some further testing.
> 
> I am lobbying hard for Replay to re-write the IR code to include the Select button code prior to every channel change transmission. This has no impact when the screensaver is off, and removes it when it is on. They can do this through a simple software update.


That's what I had figured, and was wondering if Delta was starting to experience these symptoms. The 322 only has a 44 hour guide, so it will run out pretty quickly. If it had at least a week long guide, it might be feasable to manually update it every couple of days.

I would suggest you set your timer for one hour after when it updates and see what happens. I'm pretty sure that if you allow it enough time it will only update itself at the specified time. If you read my post above, it doesn't appear like this is actually a screensaver. When that screen comes on it just indicates that it has updated or at least attempted to update the guide or software.

Could you try that and post the results here? It may be trying to download a software update, so if you only gave it a few minutes it would fail and keep trying throughout the day. To see whether or not this actually works, it would be good to remove your extra timers from the replay as well, so the 322 goes idle.

If you still get the screen after a full update, then apparently dish really has a huge problem on their hands and that means that tivo users are only having more luck because tivos are typically more active than replays.


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

DVCII said:


> Delta's workaround of disabling the update is only a 2-day fix. After my program guide full expired, my 322 would prompt to force an update every time my Replay would try to change the channel, effectively canceling the channel change and recording the wrong program. I have reverted back to enabling the update and setting a timer on the 322 shortly after the update runs to remove the screen saver. I also have Replay manual recordings set every 3 hours 58 minutes to keep the 322 active. I'm unclear if they are necessary and will do some further testing.
> 
> I am lobbying hard for Replay to re-write the IR code to include the Select button code prior to every channel change transmission. This has no impact when the screensaver is off, and removes it when it is on. They can do this through a simple software update.


Exact work around I posted working perfectly for me no timers needed!

Press the following 4 remote control keys (Menu 616), which will take you to Updates Screen then, chose Activation Disable!
That's it no more bouncy ball (Press Select to Continue) Dishnetwork Screen Saver. Eventually you will need to manually update your software version but this process disables the daily scheduled updating process and the screen saver that happens afterwards plus the 4 hour no remote control activity screen savers also.
Warning screen SAVER will no longer be active and on some display devices permanent image could possibly be ghosted on to your display screen, if same image remains for extended period of time.

I may have not gone 48 hours yet without pressing power button for 6 to 10 seconds at this point in time so this may need to be incorporated into my work around as well, I'm not sure. Pressing power button for 6 to 10 seconds reboots system and downloads software updates!
Power shutdown timer could be good option also set for 24 hours during times you are not recording! This would reboot system and force software download as long as auto update is disabled screen saver will not appear after system reboots.


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

DVCII said:


> Delta's workaround of disabling the update is only a 2-day fix. After my program guide full expired, my 322 would prompt to force an update every time my Replay would try to change the channel, effectively canceling the channel change and recording the wrong program. I have reverted back to enabling the update and setting a timer on the 322 shortly after the update runs to remove the screen saver. I also have Replay manual recordings set every 3 hours 58 minutes to keep the 322 active. I'm unclear if they are necessary and will do some further testing.
> 
> I am lobbying hard for Replay to re-write the IR code to include the Select button code prior to every channel change transmission. This has no impact when the screensaver is off, and removes it when it is on. They can do this through a simple software update.


This is not a ReplayTV Issue this is Dishnetwork 322 Incompatibility :flaiming Issue with any recording device what so ever due to currently very poorly written software!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2004)

Regardless of where the issue resides, ReplayTV can provide a solution for Replay owners.

If anyone can give me a reason why a TV tuner needs a screen saver, please do so. Moving TV images do not cause screen burn. This is an obvious attempt by Dish to get Replay and Tivo users to dump their hardware and get a Dish 522. I'm not falling for it, and if ReplayTV wants to play ball, they need respond with a solution for their owners.


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

Proof many devices fail simple record functions under Dishnetwork 322
http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=4652&page=1&highlight=322+screen+saver :nono2: 
Attn: Dishnetwork make your equipment more compatible or lose customers! :nono2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Delta4C said:


> This is not a ReplayTV Issue this is Dishnetwork 322 Incompatibility Issue with any recording device what so ever due to currently very poorly written software!


That is your opinion, and you are welcome to it. :grin:

Does Dish guarantee interactivity with Replay in the way you are setting it up?
How about Replay? Are they guaranteeing it will work with Dish?

Dish has an integrated VCR recording feature using the IRcaster on the front of their units. (No, this isn't DVR on it's own hard drive, this is the receiver controling the external recorder.) It works because the RECEIVER knows when it is important to have the video on the screen. You are expecting your 322 to be a "mind reader" and somehow know that you are recording the outputs.

The fix IS up to Replay. They are the ones who designed a device to IR control a satellite receiver (or other box) making it appear to that tuner that a human user is pressing the controls. They have failed to consider the state of the tuner in their programming string. Adding "SELECT" will help.

You will disagree, but it is up to Replay to get their product working better - not for E* to predict every IR control device's weaknesses and work arounds.

BTW: A quick fix may be to set a timer on your 322 to tune to some channel before your Replay recording is scheduled. Since then the RECEIVER will know you want to "watch" TV it should clear any boxes on the screen. That is the way the receiver is designed to work.

JL


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

:nono2: http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=4652&page=1&highlight=322+screen+saver


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Delta4C said:


> :nono2: http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=4652&page=1&highlight=322+screen+saver


Are you posting duplicate posts again?

JL


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

skaeight said:


> That's what I had figured, and was wondering if Delta was starting to experience these symptoms. The 322 only has a 44 hour guide, so it will run out pretty quickly. If it had at least a week long guide, it might be feasable to manually update it every couple of days.
> 
> I would suggest you set your timer for one hour after when it updates and see what happens. I'm pretty sure that if you allow it enough time it will only update itself at the specified time. If you read my post above, it doesn't appear like this is actually a screensaver. When that screen comes on it just indicates that it has updated or at least attempted to update the guide or software.
> 
> ...


Where did you get this information from "The 322 only has a 44 hour guide"


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Delta4C said:


> Where did you get this information from "The 322 only has a 44 hour guide"


http://ekb.dbstalk.com/101


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

It doesn't have a harddrive, right ? Then it should only have a 44 hour guide, based on what we have seen from other E* non-PVR receivers.


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

scooper said:


> It doesn't have a harddrive, right ? Then it should only have a 44 hour guide, based on what we have seen from other E* non-PVR receivers.You CAN put antennas on your owned and/or controlled property...
> 
> http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html


Sorry I fail to see what this link has to do with our current topic??????


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

skaeight said:


> Originally Posted by Delta4C
> Where did you get this information from "The 322 only has a 44 hour guide"http://ekb.dbstalk.com/101


Figures you found it on your own no Dishnetwork Tech I have ever talked to has been able to give me any info this technical yet good one Thanks!


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Delta4C said:


> Sorry I fail to see what this link has to do with our current topic??????


That's just a link in his sig, it has nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

Dishnetwork 322 Receiver I have can not maintain signal for 24 hours without loss and signal reacquisition and software re download, so I may never be able to test what happens at the 44 hour point. :lol: This is most likely why my work around has worked flawlessly for me so far.This work around works best!
Press the following 4 remote control keys (Menu 616), which will take you to Updates Screen then, chose Activation Disable!
That's it no more bouncy ball (Press Select to Continue) Dishnetwork Screen Saver. Eventually you will need to manually update your software version but this process disables the daily scheduled updating process and the screen saver that happens afterwards plus the 4 hour no remote control activity screen savers also.
Here is another alternative to force poorly designed Dishnetwork 322 receiver to be compatible with all standard TV recording devices. Inexpensive timer like one found in the following link in conjunction with disabling updates should force 322 compatibility!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2389415921&category=20709
Roadrunner Cable is much more reliable than this Dishnetwork 322 receiver has been so far! :nono2:


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Delta4C said:


> Dishnetwork 322 Receiver I have can not maintain signal for 24 hours without loss and signal reacquisition and software re download, so I may never be able to test what happens at the 44 hour point. :lol:
> Roadrunner Cable is much more reliable than this Dishnetwork 322 receiver has been so far! :nono2:


The hits just keep on coming with the 322....I was just too chicken to try the whole 322 thing. Saving on mirroring fees was very tempting, but I finally decided to take the safe route and went with directv. I'm going to have a hughes executive director w/ serial port control for my tivo. That means no IR to mess with, and certainly not this dumb "press select to continue" screen. From what I've heard the executive director doesnt even show the channel banner if you are controlling it via serial, so I won't have overlapping banners.

Delta, if I were you I would seriously look at making the switch since you are in DHA. They've got some good promos going right now, 3 rooms free, $10 off / month for 6 months. Plus you get more channels in total choice than you do in AT120 for the same price.

The only problem I have with this is I have to get lifeline cable for locals, as d* doesn't have my locals yet. However the $10 off for 6 months should cover the cost of the cable. Supposedly they are going have my locals in around 6 months, so it will all work out.


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

skaeight said:


> The hits just keep on coming with the 322....I was just too chicken to try the whole 322 thing. Saving on mirroring fees was very tempting, but I finally decided to take the safe route and went with directv. I'm going to have a hughes executive director w/ serial port control for my tivo. That means no IR to mess with, and certainly not this dumb "press select to continue" screen. From what I've heard the executive director doesnt even show the channel banner if you are controlling it via serial, so I won't have overlapping banners.
> 
> Delta, if I were you I would seriously look at making the switch since you are in DHA. They've got some good promos going right now, 3 rooms free, $10 off / month for 6 months. Plus you get more channels in total choice than you do in AT120 for the same price.
> 
> The only problem I have with this is I have to get lifeline cable for locals, as d* doesn't have my locals yet. However the $10 off for 6 months should cover the cost of the cable. Supposedly they are going have my locals in around 6 months, so it will all work out.


I may check that out myself Thanks.
ReplayTV 5040 can record from several sources different connections you already have TIvo unit right can it record your local channels from antenna like ReplayTV unit can?


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Delta4C said:


> I may check that out myself Thanks.
> ReplayTV 5040 can record from several sources different connections but I think you already have TIvo unit right can it not record your local channels from antenna like ReplayTV unit can?


Yep, exactly the reason I bought the SA and didn't get a directivo. My ultimate plan is to get a directivo once my locals come on, and hopefully by then directv will have released home media option for dirctivos so I can network the 2 together.

It's funny how dish's incompetence with their hardware is losing them customers. I spoke with someone over at another forum who was just in the exact same situation. He had a 322 and a replay, and decided he had had enough and switched.


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

ReplayTV 5040 is most reliable compatible trouble free electronic equipment I have ever owned! :biggthump 

Dishnetwork 322 receiver is quit the opposite! :uglyhamme


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Delta4C said:


> Dishnetwork 322 Receiver I have can not maintain signal for 24 hours without loss and signal reacquisition and software re download, so I may never be able to test what happens at the 44 hour point.


What is the best signal strength that you get? And what is your software version?



Delta4C said:


> Roadrunner Cable is much more reliable than this Dishnetwork 322 receiver has been so far! :nono2:


I hope you agreed to a 'no commitment' deal. 

JL


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes I have DHA package with no commitment!  
Signal strength ranges from average 73 to 78 dropping lower in cloudy or rainy wheather! Software Version L152GCED-N


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Delta4C said:


> Yes I have DHA package with no commitment!
> Signal strength ranges from average 73 to 78 dropping lower in cloudy or rainy wheather! Software Version L152GCED-N


I'd expect bigger numbers - my numbers are:
119 2: 108,4: 105,6: 107,8: 110,10: 108,11: 118,12: 112,13: 115,14: 109,15: 113,16: 116,17: 116,18: 114,19: 117,20: 113,21: 119
110 ranges from 101 to 125 (several are 123-125)

Perhaps your installer messed up the pointing, which would lead to the loss of signal you reported. Either that or you don't have a clear view or are using lousy coax instead of fresh RG-6.

70's are only acceptable on 105 and 121 satellites ... the FSS birds.

At least you have the most current software revision. Not taking updates is a good way of missing a fix. But be sure someone here will announce the update so you can download it.

JL


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

I have been getting signal strength of about 73 to 75 after checking again, half hour before that while dropping off my children for sleep over, I asked them to check their signal strength they had 83 with 301 receiver about 2 miles away from my location!They also did not have signal loss for 5 to 6 hours yesterday when I did.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Delta4C said:


> I have been getting signal strength of about 73 to 75 after checking again, half hour before that while dropping off my children for sleep over, I asked them to check their signal strength they had 83 with 301 receiver about 2 miles away from my location!They also did not have signal loss for 5 to 6 hours yesterday when I did.


You're in Hawaii? Well that would explain the signal stregnths. I'm actually not sure how good or bad directv is there, so that actually may not be much better for you.

This actually plays into my theory about why you might have been getting the "screensaver" over and over. If you have a low signal strenght, and it keeps dropping out, it may just not be able to stay in sync long enough to download all the guide data and or software updates.

You should try to get an installer out there again and see if he can peak your satellite. It should be free, becasue DHA has a 90 warrenty on the install.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Heck - that's alot of your problem right there ! What size dish do you have ? It SHOULD be larger than the standard 18" / 20 inch Dish 500 we here in Conus use. If you don't have at least a 24" round, you need a bigger dish.

BTW - you probably CAN get 110 - but again, you would need a larger than normal dish (possibly a 30 or 36 inch) - and you would need to use a switch to join them together.

Just goes to show YOU (delta4c) that including ALL pertinent info (like, for example, the fact that you're in Hawaii) goes a LONG ways towards us being able to help you. Without a location, we all assumed you were in CONUS and that's why we were all scratching our heads at why you were having problems.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

scooper said:


> Just goes to show YOU (delta4c) that including ALL pertinent info (like, for example, the fact that you're in Hawaii) goes a LONG ways towards us being able to help you. Without a location, we all assumed you were in CONUS and that's why we were all scratching our heads at why you were having problems.


Yeah, Hawaii changes everything. That would also explain why you never saw the one shortcoming of your workaround, because you kept losing signal stregnth. Otherwise, after about 2 days a bunch of your recordings would have been a screen saying you need to update your guide.


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

Hawaii's only limitation is getting Satellite signal from only 119 not 110 or others with Dish 500. Bigger Dish or multiple Dish configurations may be able to get more channels or better signal but apartment rules only allow 20” dish or smaller. Neighbor has Dish 500 with some Dish DVR and only loses signal during torrential down pours! I lose signal on cloudy day or light rains! Hawaii gets a few less channels here due to only using Satellite 119 otherwise pretty much everything else is same as other 49 states!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You didn't read the link in my signature, did you ? Doesn't matter WHAT the apartment rules are - the max dish size is 1 METER (appox 39 inches), and you can use as many of these as necessary so long as they are all on your exclusive use area (such as YOUR patio).


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

scooper said:


> You didn't read the link in my signature, did you ? Doesn't matter WHAT the apartment rules are - the max dish size is 1 METER (appox 39 inches), and you can use as many of these as necessary so long as they are all on your exclusive use area (such as YOUR patio).


What is Air space beyond outer edge of handrail considered on back side of Apt. exclusive or common use area ?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Usually common. For the rules in the OTARD to apply, the dish must be entirely within the boundary outlined by your patio. Also, if the apartment owner says to not damage his building when putting up your dish - no holes - either for dish mount or to pass cable through. You MIGHT be able to convince the landlord to let you attach your dish to the rail, but he is under no obligation to do so.


----------



## Delta4C (Mar 15, 2004)

skaeight said:


> You're in Hawaii? Well that would explain the signal stregnths. I'm actually not sure how good or bad directv is there, so that actually may not be much better for you.
> 
> This actually plays into my theory about why you might have been getting the "screensaver" over and over. If you have a low signal strenght, and it keeps dropping out, it may just not be able to stay in sync long enough to download all the guide data and or software updates.
> 
> You should try to get an installer out there again and see if he can peak your satellite. It should be free, becasue DHA has a 90 warrenty on the install.


Installer came out yesterday and peaked signal giving me about 2 more points now can peak at 76 to 78 20" Dish 500 I believe box say 24" but that is packing size I think.FYI for all 322 owners out there 301 has 4 to 6 points higher signal strength than 322 installer hooked one up to prove it to me!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Delta4C said:


> 20" Dish 500 I believe box say 24" but that is packing size I think.


And then there are tape measures, if you can reach your dish ...
(I have to bend down to measure mine ... they are mounted on the support beam just above my home's foundation.)

Good that you got another couple points and to know the guage is different.
(That means in my midwest home a 322 would get 95-120, converting my chart above.)

JL


----------

